# BSNL Broadband Router Problem pls help!!!



## dinesh_mettur (Apr 25, 2009)

hey dude 

i cant able 2 access my router page ie 192.168.1.1

now am in bridge mode 

wanna 2 change to ppp over ethernet for always on

pls help me out 

plan : 500 c Bsnl BB


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 25, 2009)

Set your LAN card IP address to 192.168.1.29 , SUBNET Mask to 255.255.255.0 and default GateWay to 192.168.1.1


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Apr 26, 2009)

changed the ip address but stil i cant able 2 access router page


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hard reset the router by pressing reset button on router
enable DHCP (select assign ip automatically)
then try to connect


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Apr 26, 2009)

No Reset Button found on Modem

Am having WA3002G4 Model


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe your antivirus or firewall is blocking the page to show up, better check up.

Else

Get modem replaced
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Maybe your antivirus or firewall is blocking the page to show up, better check up.

Else

Get modem replaced


----------

